# Oil Platform Workers



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Any of you guys out there that can keep us posted on the water conditions out there around the various platforms, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

This guy does when he is out there, i think he is on land right now....
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/ram-8-24-11-a-96089/


----------

